# Thinking of vending at White Plains in Apr...



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

... and was wondering what the general thought is of this show. Well run? Enough space for vendors and patrons? Parking? Dartfrog crowd?
I prefer to do just two shows/year and WP would be a nice break from MARS in September.
All thoughts welcome.
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Scott,

You totally should vend at WP (though my enthusiasm is likely based more on self interest than anything else). 

From my experience, the WP show is usually booming, but like most shows really aimed toward the reptile folks. However, BJ usually has a good presence as does Troy from Regal reptiles. I know Aaron H. has vended it in the past as well. If you do end up vending let me know as I'd def make the drive down from Boston with some of the NEFG folks.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow! It would be awesome to have you at the WP show, Scott!
I havent been attending the past few shows but having another dart frog vendor certainly adds to the diversity and promotes the hobby, as well. 

I cant speak for the numbers of dart frog enthusiasts, overall but I have noticed an increase within the metro area and vicinity. Having you there would be great!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Scott that would be great to have you up here.

The show is run well from what I can tell, the venue is very nice and there is always a nice crowd.

There is usually plenty of parking and although it may get crowded at times there is usually enough room for the vendors and patrons.

Since Aaron has left there aren't many dartfrog vendors anymore. I think at one point there may have been 5 or 6 vendors with darts and now there may only be 2 or 3, so you would be a great addition.

I might have to begin going to shows just to say hi to you.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott, you should def do it! I agree with everythign stated above, it would great to have you there, good show and good crowd.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

The question may be a moot point--no available tables for the April show.
Other options?
Scott


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Scott, 
I'm sure you've read it but the vendor information states that they do not have a first-come first serve policy on the wait-list for tables. They consider those who feature more unique animals to promote diversity at the show. I suggest you apply and hope that someone else backs out. Perhaps you would get more consideration than any of the other ones who have also applied, due to the lack of dart frog-specific vendors.

just a thought...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Scott if you go and need someone to occupy the passenger's seat I'd like to volunteer! I'll even split the gas with you!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

ErickG said:


> Scott,
> I'm sure you've read it but the vendor information states that they do not have a first-come first serve policy on the wait-list for tables. They consider those who feature more unique animals to promote diversity at the show. I suggest you apply and hope that someone else backs out. Perhaps you would get more consideration than any of the other ones who have also applied, due to the lack of dart frog-specific vendors.
> just a thought...


I tried to appeal to Bruce's sense of diversity, but he said (rightly so) that he has to give preference to return vendors. I respect that, and will consider other venues.
Whats the Long Island or Manchester, NE show like?
Man do I miss IAD...
Scott


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

you could always try the hamburg show again in feb. or the reading show, first show at new location but that would be cutting it close since it is next saturday if i remember right.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I think you would get the biggest bang at the Hamburg show. Their is a huge crowd and lots of dart froggers. For a nicer location you could try one of the Reading, Oaks, or Lancaster shows. They are new shows that Marty P. is starting. They are at nice venues but I don't know if they will attract the amount of vendors and customers the Hamburg show does.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

You won`t be able to do 2 shows a year. I gave up my table and have been trying to get back to the show for the last 2-3 shows. If you give up a table it may be a long time till you can get a spare table and start vending again.



SMenigoz said:


> ... and was wondering what the general thought is of this show. Well run? Enough space for vendors and patrons? Parking? Dartfrog crowd?
> I prefer to do just two shows/year and WP would be a nice break from MARS in September.
> All thoughts welcome.
> Scott


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Getting into the NY expo is not an easy feat. I've been on the waiting list for months. Unless someone backs out - it's unlikely to get a table. 

Also - I've been told the wait list is now immense... Doesn't help much.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> You won`t be able to do 2 shows a year.


Thanks for the insight Aaron...I'd like to think I have control of how many shows I can do, just not at White Plains.
As much as I dislike Hamburg (for all the reasons noted in earlier posts), doing a show there in the spring might be my next best option. I vended there a few years ago and was worth the hassles.
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Scott,

I'll call you when I get back north with a few vending ideas relevant to this thread as well as some new info from the "Florida scene" .


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can try the Long Island show, it's not as large as the white plains show, but always gets a large crowd due to the fact it is only held once or twice a year. I believe last year was the first time it was held twice.


----------

